# Avalon Pier - Drum Fishing



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

I am going to be in Avalon in a couple of weeks and would like to try drum fishing at Avalon Pier. I have caught them from them surf but have no experience pier fishing and was hoping someone could help me out. Do folks use similar rods and rigs as you you would from the beach? Any preference between mono versus braid? Anything else I am missing?

Most importantly is there any pier etiquette I need to know about? I certainly don't want to step on anyone's toes or make an ass out of myself out there.

Thanks in advance for any information and advice.

- Brian


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

****avon pier****


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Leave the braid at home. Go fishing.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

What Benji Said

Drum fishing on ALL piers .. Braid is prohibited. ....

If you are a right handed caster always be courteous to the guys on your right before you cast and give them a heads up before casting thus allowing them to get behind you somewhat before you cast. Vice Versa if you are left handed as well. Every year I see one or more break-offs that hit the rail at 100 mph. An 8oz sinker traveling at that speed hitting someone could kill them. If not it's going to leave one hell of a mark. 

Line your rod up with your line.... everyone will do the same this may require you to occasionally to shuffle rods to fit yours in. Be gentile with the other guy's rod and place it back on the rail as close to the way they had it up there. 

Man your rod if someone gets a drum on, chances are he/she will have to go over you, or under you at some point. Use opaque line... If you show up with clear or camo line someone is going to have something to say about it. Orange, Chartreuse, Yellow and solar collector green are top choices.

Learn how to use a drop net. Watch and learn! At some point you will need to net some other guy's fish. Let the guy know your are new at it and you will do your best. They likewise will do their best for you when your fish comes up to be netted. You should be able to spot the guys who know what they are doing.. Don't be afraid to ask questions or ask for critiques. Honestly, there is not a single derogatory thing I can say about "regular" guys who fish the OBX piers during Drum season.. Everyone of them are nice guys and a wealth of information if you ask them.

If you have to leave the end to go to the pier house, reel your stuff up and put it on the rail or in your cart. When you come back, resume fishing. 

In a couple of weeks it would behoove you to fish Avalon. Don't get me wrong I LOVE LOVE Avon and cant wait to fish it, but I think most of the action will be North around that time of Oct.

Hope that helps, and you get a fish on the deck.


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Thank you so much for the info. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Steve pretty much nailed it all, but it also never hurts to just stand back and watch for a while either, then ask pointed questions. Everybody is there to catch fish and work together. Clearing a casting lane is crucial. I skipped an 8oz sinker down the deck on Jennette's last fall on a break-off ...it happens. Main thing is just pay attention to what's going on at all times, and work together.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I fished Jennette's Saturday and Avalon on Sunday with 2na and the other's and he's spot on with his advice , The way everyone works together in getting to cast out is beautiful thing to watch . If your not sure of something just ask everyone is has always been more than willing to help , Remember we were all "The New Guy" at some time just let them know it's your first 
rodeo and someone will explain how it works , I'm not as seasoned as the rest but I learn something every time and can't wait till the next time .


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

I also fished JP Saturday and also Sunday. Saturday morning there were about 40 drum rods working, many for the tournament.

2na and the others gave great advice.

As far as casting goes, are you familar with the Hatteras cast? Most pier anglers use this. If not there are some good videos on utube, look at them and practice in a field somewhere. The pier is not a good place to start learning. 

For tackle, 17 to 20 lb mono with a 50-60 lb mono shock leader is a common set up. Definitely no braid.

We were all new at pier fishing at one time. Don't be intimidated, watch, ask, learn, try! Most everyone is really helpful.


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies. I will definitely watch first, ask questions, and let folks I am new to it. I am not a real long caster but I will try to get it out there straight the best I can safely. I am spooled up with 20# mono and a shock leader. Looking forward to getting out there and hopefully see some fish caught and maybe luck into one myself.

Again, thanks for all the advice and info.

-Brian


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

NH Paul said:


> I also fished JP Saturday and also Sunday. Saturday morning there were about 40 drum rods working, many for the tournament.
> 
> 2na and the others gave great advice.
> 
> ...


Dam 40 rods out I might have to rethink my trip last weekend of the month,, that's a little much for my liking but I would agree as I learned last yr great bunch of guys all willing to help if your willing to learn 

9


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

NH Paul said:


> I also fished JP Saturday and also Sunday. Saturday morning there were about 40 drum rods working, many for the tournament.
> 
> 2na and the others gave great advice.
> 
> ...


Paul with all due respect bro! I was there and so was Jollymon...not quite 40 rods it was actually 31 by my count not sure what Jolly counted BUT , there was a small fishing tournament going on and afterwards if we had 15 for the rest of the day would be more accurate. 

I would fully recomend JP or Avalon to cast off of to learn. You don't really have to cast that far if your in the water you're fishin... 
I say step up to the rail and " Let Her Rip, Tater Chip" I want to see folks catch fish. I've watched a lot of folks learn on the piers over the years.

Dude if I'm around I'd be happy to lend you a hand. 
I like free beer and fresh bait. Jus so you know ;-)
Come on and join the party!

Avon on the other hand is a much smaller pier and can be quite intimidating. Most all the guys are seasoned Drummers who know exactly what they are doing, and can sling it. Only a very few venture down after the bite is over around the first weekend of Nov.up in Nags Head.

On Another Note Nags Head pier had some damage from the effects of Hurricane Florence so, Drum Fishing there will be restrictive.

What you will need:
Extra line, extra shock, extra hooks, sinkers, rigs and Bait,


----------



## NH Paul (Sep 7, 2017)

DaBig2na said:


> Paul with all due respect bro! I was there and so was Jollymon...not quite 40 rods it was actually 31 by my count not sure what Jolly counted BUT , there was a small fishing tournament going on and afterwards if we had 15 for the rest of the day would be more accurate.
> 
> I would fully recomend JP or Avalon to cast off of to learn. You don't really have to cast that far if your in the water you're fishin...
> I say step up to the rail and " Let Her Rip, Tater Chip" I want to see folks catch fish. I've watched a lot of folks learn on the piers over the years.


Definitely not looking to discourage anyone. Even with 30 plus rods, which is unusual, there is plenty of room for more on JP. Sunday there was only about a dozen. So yeah go out and get the bait in the water however you can. Personally learning the long cast was a lot of frustration and fun at the same time, and I'm still learning and tweaking to find out what works best for me.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

DaBig2na said:


> Avon on the other hand is a much smaller pier and can be quite intimidating. Most all the guys are seasoned Drummers who know exactly what they are doing, and can sling it. Only a very few venture down after the bite is over around the first weekend of Nov.up in Nags Head.
> 
> On Another Note Nags Head pier had some damage from the effects of Hurricane Florence so, Drum Fishing there will be restrictive.
> 
> ...


 Yes,both Avon and Nags Head piers can be intimidating.. If,as you say you have fished the surf a bit,do a walk on when they are actually catching.. I believe 9 Rock did that once that I know of,and he said it benefited him.. I watched a young man about 15yrs old on Avon do the same.. He came and sat on the bench,watched and about talked my ear off with questions.. haha BUT,the next day he was out there.. He was casting,fitting his rod in the right slot,using the right tackle.. He also was tying correct shock knots that would hold..

NOTE: He also had a bead ABOVE the sinker so that it would act as a stopper for his swivel and sinker to prevent it from sliding above the knot if he hooked a fish.. THIS IS a common mistake I see MANY MAKE,including those that seem to know how to cast and you would think they would know..? If you don't put a bead ABOVE the sinker and you get that fish of a lifetime,you stand a great chance of that sinker traveling over your knot and hanging the sinker above it.. It will in turn,grab everyone else's line that your fish swims by.. It will cut them off in the tangle and may also loose you your fish......... 
All that being said the young man cast where I suggested might be a good area to cast if you were new and did not cast that far as of yet.. I told him Tater made his living there..  He caught two that day and a happy camper.. 

About the net.. As long as I have fished on piers,I have not had to net a fish by myself yet.. Can remember one morning on avon that no one was out there.. There was a youngen about 6 or 8 yrs old that I saw walking around on the pier as I walked out.. I had set my stuff down and proceeded to cast out.. YES SPLASH BITE!! I felt the fish bucking and was pretty sure what I had on the end.. I turned to look and the youngen was still there,about halfway down the pier headed for the pier house.. I yelled for him and he came running.. I looked at him and said,"you want to help me catch this big ole drum??" His eyes lit up and he said "oh yes!".. I told him where and how to put the net in the water and when to pull.. When we got finished pulling that fish up he was grinning like a jackass eating briers.. As happy as if he had caught the fish himself.. As far as you netting one,just listening is all it takes..


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Drumdum said:


> About the net.. As long as I have fished on piers,I have not had to net a fish by myself yet.. Can remember one morning on avon that no one was out there.. There was a youngen about 6 or 8 yrs old that I saw walking around on the pier as I walked out.. I had set my stuff down and proceeded to cast out.. YES SPLASH BITE!! I felt the fish bucking and was pretty sure what I had on the end.. I turned to look and the youngen was still there,about halfway down the pier headed for the pier house.. I yelled for him and he came running.. I looked at him and said,"you want to help me catch this big ole drum??" His eyes lit up and he said "oh yes!".. I told him where and how to put the net in the water and when to pull.. When we got finished pulling that fish up he was grinning like a jackass eating briers.. As happy as if he had caught the fish himself.. As far as you netting one,just listening is all it takes..


And that folks, is what it's all about ...plus there isn't any sand!


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

BTW the reason for all the rods at Jennettes on Saturday was the Drum Tournament so unless the word is out there's a Drum bite
going on you'll probably not see that many. 
So go enjoy the Pier and catch fish.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Take heed to the advice mentioned here, go watch, ask questions, but keep in mind all who pay are entitled to fish.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Bosco said:


> Take heed to the advice mentioned here, go watch, ask questions, but keep in mind all who pay are entitled to fish.


That word "Entitled " really rubs me wrong , Your not in any way "Entitled" to anything ,Yes you payed a fee to the Owner / Operators of the Pier to fish it and by there rules .
You go out to the end and start doing whatever you please and put people in harms way or at risk of damaging their rigs , You are aware that a lot of those Drum Rod are in the
area of 450.00and up and same for the Reel's . You Pier experience with be memorable .

As put forth in the earlier posts you'll find them willing to help you get started on the right foot , School you on the do's and don'ts , Best to ask first if your unsure .
They all will work together to get their gear out of the way when you hook up and help net it , You need to do the same .


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Jollymon said:


> That word "Entitled " really rubs me wrong , Your not in any way "Entitled" to anything ,Yes you payed a fee to the Owner / Operators of the Pier to fish it and by there rules .
> You go out to the end and start doing whatever you please and put people in harms way or at risk of damaging their rigs , You are aware that a lot of those Drum Rod are in the
> area of 450.00and up and same for the Reel's . You Pier experience with be memorable .
> 
> ...


You are entitled to break off one time and then you loose all entitlement, unless your name starts with M and then I get as many attempts/rod changes as I need.

Switched to Penn Fathoms for 2018 Fall (Should be less bang-pow and more good-golly) for when I get to make it down there and for folks that are feeling overly entitled please remember that we all started somewhere some back in the 1980's....... some yesterday....some last week....if you suck at casting then bring a couple good looking women with you it will lighten your load...and everyone will answer all the good looking women's questions.


----------



## Bosco (Jan 2, 2017)

Garboman said:


> You are entitled to break off one time and then you loose all entitlement, unless your name starts with M and then I get as many attempts/rod changes as I need.
> 
> Switched to Penn Fathoms for 2018 Fall (Should be less bang-pow and more good-golly) for when I get to make it down there and for folks that are feeling overly entitled please remember that we all started somewhere some back in the 1980's....... some yesterday....some last week....if you suck at casting then bring a couple good looking women with you it will lighten your load...and everyone will answer all the good looking women's questions.


I'm sure you will get over it. All I'm saying is , in the pier house everyone is equal, but once you pay and step onto the pier, it changes. Based on common sense and experience, everyone is different. All of the post are basically saying the same thing.
Use your brain, watch, ask about what you don't know and above all respect each other regardless of how much you know and don't let egos get in the way.
There are a lot of pointers and good advice provided by all that posted to this thread.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Bosco said:


> I'm sure you will get over it. All I'm saying is , in the pier house everyone is equal, but once you pay and step onto the pier, it changes. Based on common sense and experience, everyone is different. .


n 
Roll up on Avalon, Rodanthe, Avon and NHP and put out a 2 hook spot/mullet rig with a 3 ounce sinker and see what happens. JP is a another issue entirely but all i can tell you is you will be miserable if you try that there also. You may ask why... You will constantly be asked to step behind the line for someone who is casting. If your rod is bouncing up and down because of a fish bite and you're not around, most likely no one will tell you. If a Drum is on you will have to man your rod, regardless. Over the years I have witnessed a few spot rods get pulled over the rail by pesky rays, because their owners were not able to be on top of them. Oh How Tragic!


Fishing experience tells me that if I want spots and mullet to fish closer to the shore-break 

You might THINK you are "Entitled" but reality is an entirely different thing. The signs on the ends Rodanthe and Avon are Pretty clear


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2018)

DaBig2na said:


> n The signs on the ends Rodanthe and Avon are Pretty clear
> View attachment 58649


Does that mean dead or cut bait can't be used ?


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

PierRat4Life said:


> Does that mean dead or cut bait can't be used ?


I believe they left out the "and" , so you pin rig live or when it's Drum season you Drum fish .


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Yes,the sign on Avon is not clear enough.. Many including myself have had to explain this,MANY TIMES... We do our best to explain what determines "drum fishing".. If they are determined to put a double bottom rig or jig off the end when there are rods on the end,we work around them as best we can until they eventually get the message.. We try to do this in a polite manner,before the pier manager takes over.. There are times when only a few drummers are out there and it's no problem they just fish off north side of end,as long as no "lefties" are involved.. Usually once they see someone cast and are acclimated to the environment out there,they get the message.. I have gone out there early and seen spot rods spiked in the livebait rod holders,I ask as politely as politely as possible for them to move them when I cast.. If they are in my way to the right,I will cast lefty,if on the left I will cast righty. If on both sides,I'll cast overhand for a while,they usually get the message.. Also they will bring coolers,ect out and that is when it gets really interesting,because there is a sign for that also.. Management needs to be clearer on those signs I guess..


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2018)

Thanks for clearing that up, Drumdum.


----------

